# Wideband or A/F Gauge + Dual Column Pod = How is it Done?



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

Trying to figure out what Wideband or A/F gauge will work and fit with a Dual Column Pod for a MKIV.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

I have the AEM Uego Wideband A/F with ATI dual column pod. Had to shave the bezel down a bit to clear the steering wheel, but after a spray bomb it looks like it's supposed to be there.

Newsouth gauges should fit without modification tho if you don't feel like sanding down a bezel.


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

24vGTiVR6 said:


> I have the AEM Uego Wideband A/F with ATI dual column pod. Had to shave the bezel down a bit to clear the steering wheel, but after a spray bomb it looks like it's supposed to be there.
> 
> Newsouth gauges should fit without modification tho if you don't feel like sanding down a bezel.


The only thing is that New South does not carry widebands.


----------



## 24vGTiVR6 (Sep 14, 2010)

my bad... always ran AEM gauges, just thought NS would have A/F


----------



## SHAG WAGON (Jun 15, 2004)

opcorn:


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

None will work with an AEM wideband without modification. AEM bezels are deeper than most other company's bezels so it will interfere with the steering wheel if installed without modification

New South's pod is the hardest to fit one with. The pod area is not recessed back enough on the column to allow clearance for the gauge bezel. I had one at first, and then sold it for a different pod.

The one I used in my MKIV is the Autometer pod. It's set back slightly further than the NSP pod and allows for less modification in order to fit it properly.

Here you can see the slight differences in their design.

Autometer









NSP 









What you still have to do is sand a bit of the front of the bezel that comes with the gauge. If you want it to be super glossy again, I'd either try to polish it, or just paint it. I kept the fine grit sanded look because I thought it was kind of neat:beer: 

You can see the sanded part in this photo in my car. I took this specifically to show others who couldn't get widebands to fit, how it would look with some modification.


Gauge Setup by akaDannyLo, on Flickr


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

holy deja vu. lt dan, i have the same setup as you do. im just rocking mine without the bezel. to hold the face and plastic on, i just used a couple dabs of super glue.


----------



## screwball (Dec 11, 2001)

Nice write up on the ATI guy: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4995789-PRODUCT-REVIEW-ATI-ePod-Dual-Gauge-Coulmn-Pod


----------

